# Beginning crayfish



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting a hammer's cobalt blue lobster. I was wondering how they do with other bottom-dwellers. I was thinking about rope fish, some larger flower shrimp, and maybe a clam or two. I'm just wondering if they will get along.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I know a guy that runs a local fish store and he has a blue cray. He says if you keep it fed with a protein source that will sink, such as shrimp pellets, that they are less likely to be aggressive towards fish. He told me to be sure to avoid keeping fish that are smaller than their claws.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've heard somewhat similar things. Keeping them fed is always important, which shouldn't be an issue. I heard that they don't really bother fish, since pretty much any fish can out run them. I don't really see these guys as ambush predators.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Flower shrimp and clams will not work with crayfish at all, ropefish may or may not. Go for tetras and surface level dwellers they'll work, most bottom feeders don't but I have kep crays with clown loaches, talking catfish, bronchis cats and ropefish.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> Flower shrimp and clams will not work with crayfish at all, ropefish may or may not. Go for tetras and surface level dwellers they'll work, most bottom feeders don't but I have kep crays with clown loaches, talking catfish, bronchis cats and ropefish.


Can you mix cories with crayfish at all?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Cory's may be somewhat small, and tempt the crayfish. I think I will scratch the idea of a crayfish. I don't care so much about the clams, but I want the shrimp. I also want to try out a banjo catfish at some point.


----------

